# NEED a Canister filter cheap!!



## magicboi86 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey guys im lookin for any canister filter hopefully eheim for cheap...it doesnt need any media but would be great if it did...
thanks..


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

check out this one
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Fil...ini-Canister-C-80_9902081_102.html?tc=default

not sure how much it cost at the store but it should be the same


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Get a used eheim 2217. It's worth it. Don't mess with other brands, or cheap filters. Not worth it.

If you're desperate, maybe you could consider a Fluval cannister.

W


----------

